# CA general electrician exam, what NEC code book?



## Pacific81 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello, 

I am an electrician in the UK, I will be moving to California in June/July 2012 and taking the CA general electrician exam. Can someone please tell me what NEC book I can expect to be taking the exam on? 

I am in the process of trying to find some study materials and want to make sure I order the correct NEC book.

Many Thanks 

Chris


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Pacific81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an electrician in the UK, I will be moving to California in June/July 2012 and taking the CA general electrician exam. Can someone please tell me what NEC book I can expect to be taking the exam on?
> 
> ...


There using the 2008 http://www.dir.ca.gov/das/electricaltrade.htm


----------



## Pacific81 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you, I checked the DAS website and saw that but I also saw this:
*Mike Holt Electrical Licensing Boards*

www.mikeholt.com/statelicense.php - CachedSimilar
As of Jan 1, 2012 _test_ candidates will be tested on the 2011 _NEC_. *....* License Reciprocity: _California_ State Contractor's Board, the Nevada State License *....* •on-the-job experience, as follows: _General Electrician_: 8000 hours of work for a C-10 *.....* Certification _exam_ is offered in two parts: Both parts are open-_book_ exams. *...


*I guess I should call them and check 

Thanks


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Where in CA are you moving too?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Pacific81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an electrician in the UK, I will be moving to California in June/July 2012 and taking the CA general electrician exam. Can someone please tell me what NEC book I can expect to be taking the exam on?
> 
> ...


You won't be able to take any exams, whether for licensure or just certification until you have 2,000 (I believe) hours as a journeyman verified by an employer (for certification) or 4,000 hours verified for a license. You're gonna just have to get a job with someone for a few years.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

It's on the 2008 NEC.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Samir Nasri just got transfered to manchester City ! What's your team ?


----------



## Pacific81 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi, 

Thanks for all the replies. I will be moving to San Diego, I lived there back in 2006 for a year and a half, that's where I met my wife, we have been living in the UK for the past 3 years.

I spoke to the DAS and they have said if I get my current employer in the UK to verify I have 8000 hours in the required fields I can take the exam. I was thinking about ordering some study materials from Mike Holt!

Dronai, I don't really follow football (strange I know) most of my mates follow Man U, they had a really good game against Arsenal the other day 8-2!


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Pacific81 said:


> I will be moving to San Diego


At least you're moving to one of the best parts of the state.


----------

